# DBA Jobs



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am new to expatforum, i want to know how can i get a job in singapore?
should i first get a visit visa and then apply for jobs in Singapore by personally 
travelling, or should i apply for employment pass ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

both approach works .. some get the job without coming here, some do get better sucesss when here .. now don't ask me to come up with statistics ... do your homework a bit.

Now, for Singapore, if you had taken time to read, you cannot apply for EP - EP is obtained by the employer, so you must find a job.

or, if you are as good as you sound, you can get PEP - look up PEP at MO website

To come here, otherwise, as an Indian, you need to get visa.


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks,

you were correct we can't apply to Employment Pass directly, thanks for your help,
also i want to know is there any job consultancy, i should apply to them before or after coming down to singapore ?, can you guide me from your experience what would be the best approach ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I been in Singapore for pretty long, so, no, I can't advice on the 'best approach'

I could only suggest that, if you are into Oracle, start of with one of the many headhunters, based in India .. Apar, TCS, Satyam, Infosys .. and so ..


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> I been in Singapore for pretty long, so, no, I can't advice on the 'best approach'
> 
> I could only suggest that, if you are into Oracle, start of with one of the many headhunters, based in India .. Apar, TCS, Satyam, Infosys .. and so ..



In india most of us find jobs through a consultancy, the consultancy looks at your experience and contacts the company, is their the same approach in singapore?. 

:confused2:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

No, in Singapore, majority of consultants start to look for candidates when customer has a requirement. And it is no uncommon for many consultants to bid for one opening.

But to get there, you need to have your resume with the consultants .. right ??


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> No, in Singapore, majority of consultants start to look for candidates when customer has a requirement. And it is no uncommon for many consultants to bid for one opening.
> 
> But to get there, you need to have your resume with the consultants .. right ??


Yes, but will the consultants prefer me if i am currently not in singapore? ,Thats the reason i am planning to visit singapore and apply, also which are the trusted job consultants in singapore, can you suggest


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

so .. did you read my reply for this thread, the first reply I posted for you ??  that should answer your question re: whether you should come here or not .. Did you get to read up on PEP ?

About the trusted consultant, what does that mean ? I am lost here ..


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> so .. did you read my reply for this thread, the first reply I posted for you ??  that should answer your question re: whether you should come here or not .. Did you get to read up on PEP ?
> 
> About the trusted consultant, what does that mean ? I am lost here ..


yes, ok, I got it, I read about PEP but i think it may consume more time, Its better i visit singapore and then apply. 

Thank You
Alok Dethe


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You know what is best .. 

Good luck


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Advisable to look up international websites with local presence and go through their listings. Mark those matching your skills and qual. Evaluate the percentages of positions fit. Expect to compete with expat already here and local grads or seasoned employees. Call a few agents and explain your situation and listen to recommendations. 

You should complete groundwork at least a month before arrival.

If you arrive expecting to make cold calls, even with an impressive resume but wrong timing, you might face a lengthy wait. 

Good hunting


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Advisable to look up international websites with local presence and go through their listings. Mark those matching your skills and qual. Evaluate the percentages of positions fit. Expect to compete with expat already here and local grads or seasoned employees. Call a few agents and explain your situation and listen to recommendations.
> 
> You should complete groundwork at least a month before arrival.
> 
> ...


Thanks, your advice is helpfull.


----------

